# 2012 Routan leaking coolant near rear passenger wheel



## cupojoe11 (Jul 23, 2015)

Has anyone had issues with coolant leaking near the rear passenger wheel? I'm assuming this is from a line to the rear for rear heating. 

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Zambee500 (Jun 23, 2011)

Going off memory, but when I installed my hitch receiver I think I remember the coolant tubing and AC refrigerant tubing goes underneath along the right side of the vehicle to the back behind the rear-right wheelwell. Look underneath the carriage under the right sliding door and follow from there to the back looking for evidence of a coolant leak. Metal 'hose'. Are you in a salt/snow region? Chryco used steel tubing on the prior generation minivans (not sure about ours) and they had a propensity to rust out and cause coolant leaks, so that might be what you're dealing with. There are after-market replacements made from aluminum that you may consider if that's indeed your problem (search Dorman brand at local auto parts store or RockAuto and see what they have).


----------

